# BIMMER vs BEAMER



## F10man (Feb 28, 2018)

ok so this is my first post and im only doing it bc i saw such stupid bogus info about this 

The word Bimmer is pronounced like it sounds and refers to the automobiles. the word Beamer is pronounced as it is spelled and refers to the motorcycles. They are not pronounced the same.
FAQs:
1) but the 'i' is an 'e' in german? 
-yes but germans dont use the english slang bimmer and beamer so that argument is null.
2) but i have heard in media and movies them always saying "beamer" referring to the car?
- Mark it in your calendar, this is another date in which the media has led you astray AKA they are wrong and they get a lot of stuff wrong.. all the time. if you have ever been really enthusiastic about something and then a movie is made about that something, you learn that they get a lot wrong about a lot ! 
3) Where do the words come from? 
This is the most vague answer because it is not certain but there is a Bimmer magazine, that is the magazine for the car. The motorcycles' magazine is just called BMW motorcycle magazine. I would guess that just saying B and M together makes the word beam.. so its just slang. The bikes were around long before the cars so I'm sure Beamer originated first and then the magazine for the cars came out and they differentiated it. 
But let's be clear. Bimmer and Beamer are pronounced differently and Bimmer is the car.


----------



## Migizi (Jan 8, 2018)

http://s1.bimmerfest.com/forums/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Immer is always in German. Immer BMW becomes Bimmer, BMW always.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Um... so you are new here and for your first post you have decided to educate thousands of BMW owners by explaining how the cars' nickname is to be pronounced? Wow! Bummer.


----------



## 12thBMW (Jan 10, 2005)

Not sure where the idea that in German the "i" is pronounced like "ee" in "immer"; it's NOT. In German, when "i" is followed by 2 or more consonants, it's pronounced short, like nicht, not neecht (as in any language, there are exceptions, idioms, dialects; but not with immer). 

Now the German short "i" is a BIT more towards the English "ee" sound, but never approaches the actual German long "ee" sound, like in Maschine, pronounced "mascheene" (short e at the end). 

Bimmer is pronounced very close to the English, with a short "i".

There was a story going 'round for a long time that "Beamer" came about because English speakers heard Germans saying Bimmer and they heard that slightly longer "i" sound and thought they were saying "Beemer" and so Beamer was born. Don't know if that's true or not?

I agree that I'd sure appreciate it if people in general would stop calling BMW cars "Beemers"!


----------



## hornhospital (Jan 7, 2008)

Troll? :dunno:


----------



## Migizi (Jan 8, 2018)

I think he was offering some perceived trivia - but I got confused


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Nov 28, 2017)

THe people who care about this stuff are the ones who buy the badge, not the car


----------



## Zeichen311 (Mar 31, 2011)

LMC said:


> Wow! Bummer.


No, _*Bimmer*_. Pay attention!


----------



## Barrister (Mar 2, 2018)

Zeichen311 said:


> No, _*Bimmer*_. Pay attention!


:rofl:


----------



## daxterlaxter (Jul 24, 2015)

Haha I have wondered the same a few times about this topic


----------



## Dio///M (Jul 12, 2015)

During it's very early days BMW was very big with motorcycles and their biggest competitor on the track were BSA which were referred to as Beesers so the Bmw bikes eventually became known as Beemers. Later on, especially after WW2, the company became very popular and dominant in the luxury/sports car market and so the BMW car enthusiasts wanted a new term to differentiate cars from motorcycles and coined the term Bimmer. 
Many folks though, from my experience at least in Europe, Australia and South Africa generally refer to the cars as beemers or beamers.

Magnum, this is a private line. Clear off..


----------



## Barrister (Mar 2, 2018)

Tomayto...Tomahto....


----------



## BMWudm (Jul 5, 2015)

Bimmer = car and Beamer = motorcycle


Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

That was thirty seconds of my life down the toilet.


----------



## Dio///M (Jul 12, 2015)

..................^^^ This.
My cousin who works at planet Zion, specifically at the Docks as a guard while the defensive systems are stood down for hovercraft to enter or leave the area, has one of those little flashy-thing memory-messer-upper which I could ask him to lend it to you. The place is a heavily armed and fortified area where Zion's spaceships*dock for recharging and repair but my cousin gets leave once every second Saturday and he could smuggle the device out.I promise that thw next morning you won't remember a thing.... 

Magnum, this is a private line. Clear off..


----------



## imtjm (Oct 5, 2004)

what about Bummer?


----------



## Barrister (Mar 2, 2018)

: popcorn:


----------



## Nigel720 (Jan 4, 2014)

It amuses me when this question pops up. Having owned BMW***8217;s off and on since the 80***8217;s I have always called both cars and motorcycles BMW ! That way you cannot be wrong......


----------



## Nigel720 (Jan 4, 2014)

Who really cares, I don’t...


----------

